# Mac N Cheese for a crowd



## smokedout13 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello everyone I'm looking for an easy Mac n cheese recipe. I will be cooking for roughly 50 people so I wanna keep it as simple as possible. Thank you in advance for your replies and I look forward to hearing all your responses


----------



## jtk07 (Jul 12, 2017)

I found this and plan to try it! 
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/four-cheese-smoked-mac-cheese-52862221


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

That recipe sure uses a bunch of milk.. I would try it with 2 cups and add some more if it looks to thick or after it's been sitting a while.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh snap! I see they also add in cream cheese.. ok.. that helps get it thicker too.. nice!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 13, 2017)

The no-boil mac and cheese has been around here, and is scalable. I have made it many times. I assume you are planning on making it "Smoked" mac & cheese? Anyway, you can make this in the oven also. I think this is about as simple as it gets.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232594/no-boil-smoked-mac-cheese


----------



## deuc224 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ill leave mine here, took me about 2 years to get exactly how i want it. Try it and let me know what you think:

Carlos smoked mac n cheese:

1/2 pound of elbow noodles

3 tbsp of butter

3 tbsp of flour

3 cups of milk

1/2 tbsp of seasoned salt or garlic salt

12 oz of sharp cheddar(I love the kraft triple cheddar)

1/2 tsp of kosher salt

1/2 tsp of white pepper

1/2 tsp of black pepper

Bacon to taste( i use half a pack to crumble on top)

Top with panko crumbs(I use the leftover bacon grease and toss the panko crumbs in them before topping)

1/2 tbsp liquid smoke if you're not gonna actually smoke it

Instructions:

Boil the mac elbows to box instructions and set aside when done.

Build a roux with the butter flour and milk, once it starts to thicken add the salt(seasoned or garlic), kosher salt, black pepper, white pepper, liquid smoke and mix for about 30 seconds.  Then add the cheese until you build a nice sauce.  It should be pretty thick.

Add the sauce and noodles to a baking pan and cook on 350-375 for about 30 mins.  If you have extra cheese laying around top with that as well as the panko crumbs.  Serve and enjoy.


----------

